
The Submersible Nuclear Ramjet: Part Nuclear Bomber, Part Submarine (2018) - cstross
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/meet-submersible-nuclear-ramjet-part-nuclear-bomber-part-submarine-and-moving-mach-4-37692
======
nabla9
Projet Pluto actually tested the nuclear ramjet engine. Some of the materials
research was used in Space Shuttle, I think.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Pluto](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Pluto)

Russians are trying to make modern small version of SLAM called 9M730
Burevestnik
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/9M730_Burevestnik](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/9M730_Burevestnik)

~~~
SiempreViernes
Isn't it great to live in age of the new nuclear arms race? And all that was
needed to get there was to accept the Boltonian percepts that international
cooperation is unamerican and unpatriotic!

~~~
carapace
Steve Carell is already planning a sitcom based on the "Space Force". FWIW

[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt9612516/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt9612516/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Space_Force](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Space_Force)

------
twic
Nuclear Ramjet are also a pretty decent Quebecois psytrance band, not active
recently as far as I can tell:

[https://nuclearramjet.bandcamp.com/](https://nuclearramjet.bandcamp.com/)

------
leeoniya
shkval was faster underwater:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/VA-111_Shkval](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/VA-111_Shkval)

modern hydrofoils also arose in that era, also in russia:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrofoil](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrofoil)

~~~
undebuggable
> shkval was faster underwater:

>
> [https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/VA-111_Shkval](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/VA-111_Shkval)

There exists a German design of rocket torpedo from the 40s of the 20th
century [1][2]. Looks to me it relies on supercavitation as well? The
information plaque claims the launch speed of well over 900 km/h (launched
from an airplane though).

[1]
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a2/Bombotor...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a2/Bombotorpeda_BT_1000_RS_2.jpg)

[2]
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3b/Bombotor...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3b/Bombotorpeda_BT_1000_RS_1.jpg)

~~~
leeoniya
i can't find any reference to it using supercavitation though the nose
certainly suggests it. however, that nose can also serve to improve breaking
the surface tension of the water upon entry.

[https://www.secretprojects.co.uk/data/attachments/77/77403-0...](https://www.secretprojects.co.uk/data/attachments/77/77403-0f6438e029c699c888d933337d992150.jpg)

[https://www.secretprojects.co.uk/threads/german-bt-
torpedo-b...](https://www.secretprojects.co.uk/threads/german-bt-torpedo-bomb-
projects.18301/)

[https://robdebie.home.xs4all.nl/me163/weapons16.htm](https://robdebie.home.xs4all.nl/me163/weapons16.htm)

------
z92
Till now I was wondering how the infinity range nuclear powered Russian
missiles that Putin is developing is supposed to work. I know now. Can see the
similarities. This also answers why USA hasn't come up with similar tech. It
did. In the 60s. And didn't feel it needed it anymore.

------
r721
>nationalinterest.org

The publisher of The National Interest is Dimitri K. Simes [1], who "went to
Moscow and became a moderator of the political program Большая игра ("Big
Game") on Channel One Russia, together with Vyacheslav Nikonov"[2].

Also: "While investigating Maria Butina for illegal foreign agent activities,
the U.S. Federal Bureau of Investigation reportedly explored her ties to
Russian-American political expert and Center for the National Interest
president Dimitri Simes"[3].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_National_Interest](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_National_Interest)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimitri_Simes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimitri_Simes)

[3] [https://meduza.io/en/news/2019/03/07/in-connection-with-
mari...](https://meduza.io/en/news/2019/03/07/in-connection-with-maria-butina-
fbi-agents-reportedly-questioned-people-close-to-dmitri-simes-the-president-
of-the-center-for-the-national-interest)

~~~
ailideex
I can read and understand the words you are wrote but I cannot discern a
purpose behind writing them. Is it just random trivia?

~~~
r721
Well, I meant this outlet is not impartial, and it is often cited in Russian
state media when they write about "strong Russian superweapons":

"It is worth pointing out that it is not the first time the National Interest
has been a crutch for Russian propaganda outlets. Indeed, the U.S. publication
seems to run a story every week about some Russian superweapon that America
must fear. The latest came just four days ago, and claimed a developmental
weapons system, the S-500, will kill all U.S. fighter jets.

Almost all of these stories get regurgitated in the Russian press, and
presented to the Russian people as conclusive evidence that Russia is the
great military power the Kremlin claims to be."

[https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2017/04/14/dear-america-
russi...](https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2017/04/14/dear-america-russia-wants-
you-to-know-its-bombs-are-bigger-a57732) (2017)

This article on the other hand is about American "ultimate Cold War terror
weapon", so probably could contain bias in the other direction (I just skimmed
it).

~~~
ailideex
> This article on the other hand is about American "ultimate Cold War terror
> weapon", so probably could contain bias in the other direction (I just
> skimmed it).

That is kind of the thing though
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Pluto](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Pluto)),
it is historical and maybe you can say highlighting this bit of history is
done with some ulterior motive - but even if it was I am actually not that
concerned about that. If knowing some historic fact changes someone's mind on
some issue - not sure why it should be hidden from them - seems kind of
nefarious to care even.

If the article itself was deceptive in some way then it would be a problem but
then it would be better to just point out the deception.

------
mirimir
And you wonder why the USSR was so angry and suspicious?

~~~
braythwayt
They had their own wonder-weapons, some of which (barely) entered service,
like the Ekranoplan.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lun-
class_ekranoplan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lun-class_ekranoplan)

I believe it has been discussed on HN several times.

~~~
ailideex
Ekranoplan ... wonder-weapon ... ehhh ... I mean the thing technically worked
but I would not quite call it a wonder weapon. It may look quite outlandish
but if it was such a great idea we would see more of them.

~~~
braythwayt
I kind of assumed that the expression “wonder weapon” implied air quotes.
AFAIK, the term is a calque of “Wunderwaffe,” and dates back to WWII. Most of
the wonder weapons didn’t work, or were rushed into production without
adequate engineering or testing, and proved to be disappointments.

Thus, I have always associated the term with something that is developed in
the hope of changing everything, but ultimately serves only for propaganda.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wunderwaffe](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wunderwaffe)

